
A simple, medium like python blogging package. Made for self hosting - khz
https://mediumpy.pythononwheels.org/
======
khz
A simple, medium like python blogging package. Made for self hosting.

Now it works. Called it medium.py . stupid name, I know. check it out it's not
finished but working, stable and really fluent...

The site is a live Demo where you can actually login (admin/nimda) and edit
the articles (except for the main article).

If you like it you can easily host it yourself. Just clone the repo (any star
is appreciated ;) and run the server ..

I use this for my own page and like it so much that I want to share it ...
It's more a bundling of many existing great tools out there.

Especially nice is the fluent image upload (online inline.. click on the (+))
and cope&paste code highlighting ..

This is the idea:

Medium like means that it mimics the style, UX, usabilty like inline editing
... Package means using the great stuff out there like mediumish theme from
wowthemes. The wonderful medium-editor which gives you the capability to edit
the articles inline. The backend is served by PythonOnWheels. The superb
tinyDB is used as a small simple, local file based NoSQL python DB.

